# best drink???



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I really enjoy a nice 2% milk. I don't think anything else compares. :laugh:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

beer, whiskey, coffee. what else would anyone need?


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> I really enjoy a nice 2% milk. I don't think anything else compares. :laugh:


omg. milk. love it.


----------



## Biggs (Nov 16, 2008)

1/2oz Gold Tequila
1/2oz Rum
1/2oz Vodka
1/2oz Gin

Pour all into a highball filled with ice, fill the remainder with soux-mix, top with a dash of Chambourd Raspberry Liquour.

It's called a Grateful Dead. It's Godly.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Beer
Water
Tea
Coffee


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

*Coffee*.
*Aquavit, Punsch, and Glogg* (Swedish / Scandinavian booze).
*Redbull and Vodka*.
*Whiskey* See my sig file. (Johnny Walker Gold, and Sheep Dip)
*Caipirinha's* (made with Brazilian Cachaca. One of the best mixed drinks in the world. Very hard to get good ones in the USA).
*Blue Gatoraid*: Best drink ever when doing sports.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

sedition said:


> *Coffee*.
> *Aquavit, Punsch, and Glogg* (Swedish / Scandinavian booze).
> *Redbull and Vodka*.
> *Whiskey* See my sig file. (Johnny Walker Gold, and Sheep Dip)
> ...


that drink is so nice man , just dangerous cause it goes down like fruitjuice


----------



## Mexx (Nov 12, 2008)

Beer, its better if it is unfiltered
Cola
Orange Juice
And very seldom tequilla


----------



## Rip and Ship (Nov 29, 2008)

Im a huge hop head for beers.

For mixed Im on an energy drink craze lately. I like the sugar free blue Monster mixed with blueberry vodka. Its like a damn pixie stick.

Huge fan of the single malt Glenlivet too


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Rip and Ship said:


> single malt Glenlivet


YES. :thumbsup:


----------



## FLBOARD13 (Nov 12, 2008)

Crown Royal with Coke, Sprite, Water...... well Crown with just about anything.

A few good Bloody Mary's made with Zing Zang is always a good start to any day.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

Natty need 10 more char so ill throw some bud light in also


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

beer (la fin du monde/ blanche de chambly, great white, blue moon/ full moon)
water.

my tag team.
beer/water/beer/water/beer/water..


----------



## friends (Apr 6, 2008)

beer
several types of juice
water


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

coke,monster,amp, and my favorite, rockstar!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

captian or whiskey.
best mixed drink deffinetly soco, pepsi, and lime.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Jose Cuervo Gold Tequila
Bacardi 151 
Crown Royal Whiskey

Moosehead
Canadian
Dos Equis 

Jager bomb with beer

Coffee- large reg from Timy Ho's
Aquafina plus- pomegranate cherry
Orange Juice (good with a blended banana and raw egg)


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

Redbreast 12 year burbon


----------



## lopro (Oct 7, 2008)

- Water
- Dogfish Head or any IPA for that matter
- Nesquick Chocolate Milk
- A cold bottle of bawls.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

White Russian, plain and simple


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Loricybin said:


> beer (la fin du monde/ blanche de chambly, great white, blue moon/ full moon)


MMmmmm....BEER!! Nice selection.

If it's not beer, gimmie jager or whiskey.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Jameson.
/thread


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

Either a Caesar or cherry whiskey with Coke.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2008)

with Christmas coming up, whats everyone's preferred choice with eggnog? 
personally, ive only ever had rum, i hear brandy is the more 'traditional' so i think that's what ill be trying this year


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

I drink only beer, unless its black pirate night then it shots of half black zambuca and half bacardi.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

not a big fan of beer at all. Red Wine is good on certain occasions


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

bourbon and ginger(ale) is the drink of champions


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Beer beer beer........So far my all time favorite is my very own all-grain home brewed American brown ale.

After that...
Sam Adams - Oktoberfest
Magit Hat - Circus Boy
Hoegaarden - Belgian Wit


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Anything but rum


----------



## kyle16 (Jun 29, 2008)

mmmmmm.... Beer.....

Anchor Steam
Anderson Valley Otter Hopin' IPA
Anderson Valley Boont Amber Ale
Sierra Nevada IPA (my staple of easier to find beers)
Smithwicks
Harp

Scotch (Jonnie Walker, Glenlivit) and Irish (Jameson) Whiskeys


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

SnowBun said:


> White Russian, plain and simple


FTW! wokka wokka. but only with 2 black label vods for every Kahlua.

altho i can go for Staropramen (Czech) or Leffe Blonde (Belgian) Negra Modela is nice too (Mexican)


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh yea! I forgot Smithwicks....:thumbsup:

Staropramen was pretty good.:thumbsup: I tried Leffe last night....Personally, I don't like the high alcohol beers and that one in particular just does not have great flavor / texture / anything.... :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

*Buttery nipples*

Buttery Nipples

Half shot of butterscotch Schnapps, tap that off with a layer of Bailey's and youve got yourselve a nice piece of ass


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Pierd! said:


> Buttery Nipples
> 
> Half shot of butterscotch Schnapps, tap that off with a layer of Bailey's and youve got yourselve a nice piece of ass



That sounds good! I'm gonna have to make one for myself one of these days


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

Any quality beer (lowenbrau, stella, and hoegaardeen all come to mind, but definitely much more) but I have serious issues with burping (as in, I can't...) so moderation is key. Liquid cocaine is my shot of choice if I want to get messed up (jager and goldschlager ).


----------



## kyle16 (Jun 29, 2008)

Stella
Guinness
Hofbrau Munchen Hefeweizen
Strongbow
Drakes IPA
Gordon Biersch Marzen
Gordon Biersch Double Bock


and the list goes on......


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

it is interesting but _Stella _over here is known as 'wife beater'.

it is the cheap, rats piss choice of footy hooligans and abusive spouses alike!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> it is interesting but _Stella _over here is known as 'wife beater'.
> 
> it is the cheap, rats piss choice of footy hooligans and abusive spouses alike!


I think that's for the same reasons American beer has a bad rap... The only brews that get exported are the huge name CRAP like budweiser, miller, etc.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Stella is hella shit! I dig the Dead Guy! but the Nugget Nectar is very very yum yum!

For booze.....love to snifter on two rocks...Irish Mist
Wokka Wokka.....love to black-out on.....Hangar One Buddha's Hand
Lovely Legs.......love to swoon the ladies on....Cakebread Chard.


That being said, I'll drink just about anything except for Beast, Natty, and Rocky Mountain Piss.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> it is interesting but _Stella _over here is known as 'wife beater'.
> 
> it is the cheap, rats piss choice of footy hooligans and abusive spouses alike!


stella is quality beer , your from england right?
english beer contains no gass looks like shit and tastes even worse...
amerikan beer contains the same amount of alcohol as water.
chinese beer has no taste.
german beer is heavy , tastes good but gives you a hangover like hell.
france , they should stick to wine...
Spain , can't make good normal beer (corrona allike)
mexico , has to mix it with heavier alcohols to make it taste better (huge fan of desperados here)

so if we resume = stella is the unbeated champion in tast and in quality


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

falconis said:


> amerikan beer contains the same amount of alcohol as water.


Interesting that you say American beer has the same amount of alcohol as water yet you drink a very mild Belgian beer. Stella is 5.5% Alco. Most of the American beers I drink / make are 5 or 6. Which American beers are you referring to? Budweiser (former)? Miller?


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

I'll take this opportunity to rep a local beer: Steam Whistle! I think it might be big enough to grab in other countries? Great beer, try it out!


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

cifex said:


> Interesting that you say American beer has the same amount of alcohol as water yet you drink a very mild Belgian beer. Stella is 5.5% Alco. Most of the American beers I drink / make are 5 or 6. Which American beers are you referring to? Budweiser (former)? Miller?


once been in new york with my friends we were partyien i drank like the same amount ,i don't now what it was
it was a cake of somthing , and i felt nothing . on top of it the beer had like to much gaz in it you had
to burb from it for every 5seconds... 
i know stella is a mild beer , but most of the time in the pubs i drink duvel and vedette


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Sam Adams Winter ale is pretty solid


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

falconis said:


> once been in new york with my friends we were partyien i drank like the same amount ,i don't now what it was
> it was a cake of somthing , and i felt nothing . on top of it the beer had like to much gaz in it you had
> to burb from it for every 5seconds...
> i know stella is a mild beer , but most of the time in the pubs i drink duvel and vedette



Cakes are for candles and birthdays, KEGS are for beer (and birthdays). But forgiven because he drinks Duvel....Imma going to have to go have one or two myself, tonight.

----Says the mono-lingual American.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

neednsnow said:


> Cakes are for candles and birthdays, KEGS are for beer (and birthdays). But forgiven because he drinks Duvel....Imma going to have to go have one or two myself, tonight.
> 
> ----Says the mono-lingual American.


english is my third language , so sorry if i write mistakes, just correct me if i do


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

falconis said:


> english is my third language , so sorry if i write mistakes, just correct me if i do


What's your first and second? French and German?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

SnowBun said:


> What's your first and second? French and German?


1ste dutch 2nd french 3th english 4th german


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

they speak Dutch in Belgium? 

It's awesome how you are quad-lingual.

I speak Russian, English, a bit of French, and now learning German


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

i speak ebonics and english.


pbr goes down as the best drink for me and i think most 17 year olds. haha


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

You forgot Klingon and Elvish.... da-da-da-da-DORKKKK! 
Don't you know that 'MERica is the only nation that matters?!? :cheeky4: (Added for those of you who are retarded and do not understand the concept of sarcasm.)


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

cifex said:


> You forgot Klingon and Elvish.... da-da-da-da-DORKKKK!
> Don't you know that 'MERica is the only nation that matters?!? :cheeky4: (Added for those of you who are retarded and do not understand the concept of sarcasm.)


possibly the two most important languages!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

fuck me, how did i forget to list those.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

In most countries isnt it mandatorylto take english in school probs to the multilingual people, ive tried french italian and chinese and barely speak the three props to you


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

-Gin & Tonic with lots of lime
-Mojito
-Grey Goose/Belvedere + cranberry juice
-MGD


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

not the highest of quality drinks but *Jack* never lets me down...


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

SnowBun said:


> *they speak Dutch in Belgium? *


i should hit you for that...
nothern part is dutch (where i live ) 
southern part is french.
in theorie you should be able to speak dutch and french everywhere...


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

cifex said:


> You forgot Klingon and Elvish.... da-da-da-da-DORKKKK!
> Don't you know that 'MERica is the only nation that matters?!? :cheeky4: (Added for those of you who are retarded and do not understand the concept of sarcasm.)


dorks = geek?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

falconis said:


> i should hit you for that...


Sorry, I couldn't resist. I read about the language thing you were complaining about on another thread :laugh:

But honestly, I had no idea they even spoke Dutch in Belgium! Seems like it should be German, since Germany is right next to it :dunno:


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

SnowBun said:


> Sorry, I couldn't resist. I read about the language thing you were complaining about on another thread :laugh:
> 
> But honestly, I had no idea they even spoke Dutch in Belgium! Seems like it should be German, since Germany is right next to it :dunno:


Well Netherlands (Holland) is right north of it as well....sooooo


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

true, I just thought Germany would be a bigger influence :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

this thread got hijacked big time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

SnowBun said:


> true, I just thought Germany would be a bigger influence :dunno:


in the 17th century belgium and holland were one


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

falconis said:


> dorks = geek?


Yes sir. /10 char


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

cifex said:


> Yes sir. /10 char


tsss
10 char


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

MadRopes said:


> this thread got hijacked big time.


they always do, just roll with the punchs, it will come back around. trust.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

falconis said:


> in the 17th century belgium and holland were one


Oh wow, that's interesting. Damn the American school system for teaching so little about European history. 

When did Belgium become it's own country? I'm just gonna take a wild guess and say maybe after WWI? (that sounds a bit sketchy, but I have no other theories)

and keeping to the thread topic: Grey Goose is one of my favorite vodkas; I despise Smirnoff.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

agreed on the grey goose. smirnoff tastes like rubbing alcohol


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

SnowBun said:


> When did Belgium become it's own country? I'm just gonna take a wild guess and say maybe after WWI? (that sounds a bit sketchy, but I have no other theories)


1830 after the dissolution of the Napoleonic Empire in 1815.....as per wikipedia


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

cifex said:


> 1830 after the dissolution of the Napoleonic Empire in 1815.....as per wikipedia


ah Wiki <3

Good to know, I guess I should have done that myself, thanks. :laugh:

I'm much better with Eastern European history as opposed to Western.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

shouldn't we go back to the drinking part in this thread?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

falconis said:


> stella is quality beer , your from england right?
> english beer contains no gass looks like shit and tastes even worse...


traditionally britain was good for ciders and wine and so it is of no surprise that beer brewing is less here than in many other nations.

altho i grew up on Newkie Brown Ale, i am disinclined to use my nationality to fuel any beer lust bravado.... so i can state that if i were to express a preferred country of origin for beer, belgium consistently satisfies. so feel proud 

and so yay for belgium! it was good for something afterall!!! 
beer and pancakes covered in slag!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> *and so yay for belgium! it was good for something afterall!!!*


are you challenging me biatch?...
be carefull i know where you live


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

best drink: tom collins made with huckleberry vodka.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

falconis said:


> are you challenging me biatch?...
> be carefull i know where you live


ha! you're not really belgian are you? no self-respecting euro-weenie would try to sprek like a philadelphia gang banger yo! busted!

i stand by my original statement.... belgium - why?:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> ha! you're not really belgian are you? no self-respecting euro-weenie would try to sprek like a philadelphia gang banger yo! busted!
> 
> i stand by my original statement.... belgium - why?:dunno:


lets resume are coversation...
belgium>uk
belgium beer > uk beer
belgium political and law system > uk political and law system
belgium gangstah Falconis > uk ganstah PaoloSmythe

clear?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

falconis said:


> lets resume are coversation...
> belgium>uk
> belgium beer > uk beer
> belgium political and law system > uk political and law system
> ...


crystal

however.... aside from Jean Claude Van Dumb.... what has belgium produced of merit?

you have a law and political system? well thanks for letting us all know, otherwise we'd have never realised!

FYI.... i be no ganstah.... i'm the top dog


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Philadelphia gangster?????


no offense to anyone from philly but theres alotttttt harder of cities in the us these days than philly.


Be a new orleans gangster. 

theirs something like 20 shootings a day down there. Murder capital.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Belgian Waffles!!!! (Lol I think those are actually French :dunno
and lets not forget Belgian Chocolate.. the greatest in the world


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

SnowBun said:


> Belgian Waffles!!!! (Lol I think those are actually French :dunno
> and lets not forget Belgian Chocolate.. the greatest in the world



Don't let us Swiss hear you, we'll give them a run for their money!

(But on the downlow, I prefer Belgian chocolate as well )


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

max_tm said:


> Don't let us Swiss hear you, we'll give them a run for their money!
> 
> (But on the downlow, I prefer Belgian chocolate as well )


:laugh: I want to travel to Belgium and Switzerland at some point - eat chocolate and snowboard 
[I have already visited: Austria, Latvia, Lithuania, Estonia, Ukraine, Russia]

And yes, Swiss chocolate is *very* good too


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

SnowBun said:


> :laugh: I want to travel to Belgium and Switzerland at some point - eat chocolate and snowboard
> [I have already visited: Austria, Latvia, Lithuania, Estonia, Ukraine, Russia]
> 
> And yes, Swiss chocolate is *very* good too


what!!!!!! jeez


ive lived in colorado, and.... colorado 


colorado dope though dont get me wrong.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

max_tm said:


> Don't let us Swiss hear you, we'll give them a run for their money!
> 
> (But on the downlow, I prefer Belgian chocolate as well )





SnowBun said:


> Belgian Waffles!!!! (Lol I think those are actually French :dunno
> and lets not forget Belgian Chocolate.. the greatest in the world


1) belgian is the country of wafels , fries and chocolat
the famous belgian/brussels wafels
their is in every town a frieshop ( kinda like the macdonald but with quality fries and not
the greesy hamburgers)
chocolat voted best in the world , but ofcourse the swiss guys don't like to hear that


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

falconis said:


> what is your favourite drink?
> mine=
> -stella
> -cola
> ...


Hoegaarden beer
lemon drop body shots
Long Island Tea or Red Bull & Vodka Mixed Drink.

Can't touch tequilla anymore....too many bad experiences!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

what about the waffles man?



PaoloSmythe said:


> traditionally britain was good for ciders and wine and so it is of no surprise that beer brewing is less here than in many other nations.
> 
> altho i grew up on Newkie Brown Ale, i am disinclined to use my nationality to fuel any beer lust bravado.... so i can state that if i were to express a preferred country of origin for beer, belgium consistently satisfies. so feel proud
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

sorry didnt see that that was already brought up.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i had previously said pancakes and slag..... but i had meant waffles.... my bad.

i can give belgium their waffles  point conceded.

for choc.... swiss all the way any day!

and fries? well any good derived from them, is negated by the litre of mayonaisse added. blargh!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> i had previously said pancakes and slag..... but i had meant waffles.... my bad.
> 
> i can give belgium their waffles  point conceded.
> 
> ...


mayonaisse rulez!!!!

btw: got the results of my exams today !!!
76 avarage , failed french...
i'm gonna have a good holiday!!! have a great x-mass and new year!!
4days from now i will be terrorizing the alps :cheeky4:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

falconis said:


> mayonaisse rulez!!!!
> 
> btw: got the results of my exams today !!!
> 76 avarage , failed french...
> ...


congrats on the zams.... don't stress the phrench... _they failed us_ a long time ago!  their language is the modern day latin; obsolete!

so where you go in 4 days time? i have been scouting zee alps and they are all £1k for a week! i am hoping for last minute deals, but thus far, all i am doing, is getting fat in Liguria!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Alps... mmmm :laugh:

Congrats on the exams... I think I'm getting an A- for German, cause I didn't study hard enough 

Belgian chocolate is *better*, but Swiss is good too. To each his own right?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

falconis said:


> mayonaisse rulez!!!!


I just threw up into my mouth.... a little bit.... :thumbsdown:

As for beer, one of the VP's at my place of employ gave me a Sierra Nevada - Christmas Ale to try...... report to follow.

Anyone tried?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> congrats on the zams.... don't stress the phrench... _they failed us_ a long time ago!  their language is the modern day latin; obsolete!
> 
> so where you go in 4 days time? i have been scouting zee alps and they are all £1k for a week! i am hoping for last minute deals, but thus far, all i am doing, is getting fat in Liguria!


thx and i think the same about french , nothing romantic about it ,it is a dicusting language...

in 5days (forgot to count today) i'll be in nendaz, les 4alps ...
the austria part just at the border of france , with an organisation an some friends joining me.
hehe après-snowboarding every night :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

cifex said:


> I just threw up into my mouth.... a little bit.... :thumbsdown:


the mayonaise here ain't the discusting vomit you call mayonaise, it tastes loads better


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

nendaz is swiss non? you lucky bar steward!


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll never understand what the fixation is with hating on the French. Where does the ire come from?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> nendaz is swiss non? you lucky bar steward!


sorry lol yeah its swiss 
we hate the french because they are chauvenistique assholes that think that everyone
is wrong exept them. You just can't discuss with a frenchman , blieve me i have french familie
those guys get angry when you say something that is against their beliefs


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

cifex said:


> As for beer, one of the VP's at my place of employ gave me a Sierra Nevada - Christmas Ale to try...... report to follow.
> 
> Anyone tried?


Yes me and my roommate had a twelver a couple weeks ago. Good stuff and gets you buzzin fairly quickly if i remember correctly...


----------



## Rip and Ship (Nov 29, 2008)

cifex said:


> I just threw up into my mouth.... a little bit.... :thumbsdown:
> 
> As for beer, one of the VP's at my place of employ gave me a Sierra Nevada - Christmas Ale to try...... report to follow.
> 
> Anyone tried?


If its their Celebration Ale that stuff is delicious if you like IPA taste of beers. Its dry hopped and full of goodness.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Many of the French people are just full of it - end of story.
(Not to say that the average American is any better, but still)

Does anyone here drink wine? I see so much talk of beer, but no mention of vino :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

SnowBun said:


> Many of the French people are just full of it - end of story.
> (Not to say that the average American is any better, but still)
> 
> Does anyone here drink wine? I see so much talk of beer, but no mention of vino :laugh:


only at dinner , not for going out.
its almost new year mmmmmhh champagne


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

as long as someone actually drinks it in general... all I'm seeing on this thread is: beer, beer and more beer. :laugh:

woot for the bubbly!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

SnowBun said:


> as long as someone actually drinks it in general... all I'm seeing on this thread is: beer, beer and more beer. :laugh:
> 
> woot for the bubbly!


i really don't understand why thats a problem?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

SnowBun said:


> Many of the French people are just full of it - end of story.
> (Not to say that the average American is any better, but still)
> 
> Does anyone here drink wine? I see so much talk of beer, but no mention of vino :laugh:


idk how many pepole on here can even legally drink.


i think of wine as something you drink when you can actually purchase alcohol for yourself. haha


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Sick-Gnar said:


> idk how many pepole on here can even legally drink.
> 
> 
> i think of wine as something you drink when you can actually purchase alcohol for yourself. haha


drinking age europe= 16 ^^


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

isn't 18? :laugh:

it's not a problem, I was just wondering what people's outlook on wine is in general, that's all. I have absolutely nothing against good beer


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

SnowBun said:


> isn't 18? :laugh:
> 
> it's not a problem, I was just wondering what people's outlook on wine is in general, that's all. I have absolutely nothing against good beer


My step sister loves wine, and I drink it on occassion. Over in Germany when they visited it 2 christmas's ago, they were at a restaurant and she asked what was on the wine selection list. The waiter's reply? Beer. Cracks me up


----------



## max_tm (Dec 7, 2008)

> idk how many pepole on here can even legally drink.


Sucks to be American :cheeky4:.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Bowmore Cask Strength single malt scotch... 

56%... 

Goes well with pork tenderloin and vegetables, with 4 peppercorn gravy.

Bowmore Single Malt Scotch Whisky, Islay Scotland - Welcome


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Beer = Widmer, Rogue Dead Guy. No watered down crap.
Coffee = Spend some $$ and get the good stuff and I'm not just talking starbucks. No FOLGERS.
Gin & Tonic = Yes, considered old person drink but mighty tasty.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

This isn't the "exotic" or trendy stuff...just my usuals:

Cocktails:
Sapphire 'n Tonic
Ketel on the Rocks
Hangar One ****** Lime on the Rocks

Shots:
Tres Generaciones Anejo
Cazadores Reposado

Beer:
Manny's Pale
Fat Tire
Alaskan Amber
Stella
Pyramid Snow Cap (seasonal)


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Jack n Coke.
Washington Apples.
Three Olives Grape and 7up


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

in my dorm we keep a box if of it just for you 



SnowBun said:


> Many of the French people are just full of it - end of story.
> (Not to say that the average American is any better, but still)
> 
> Does anyone here drink wine? I see so much talk of beer, but no mention of vino :laugh:


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

call me simple but a double bailey's on the rocks does me good heh


----------



## mikey5882 (Dec 18, 2008)

It's not my favorite drink, but Fresca and Vodka work really well together. Scotch and Amaretto (aka the "Godfather") is a nice easy sipping drink.


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

This clinic by my house makes awesome methadone juice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Cant beat the taste of Jack and Coke haha hurts my head in the morning.. Rum doesnt so my drink of choice is Captain and coke.. all night long..
side note carry my 8oz flask with captain when i head out to the bar they get alot $$$$


----------



## TonySayz (Jan 12, 2009)

I like trying the worst tasting shots just to say I have and I survived it. Very manly. 

I've tried Motor Oil and Four Horsemen. They weren't good but they weren't that bad. I've also tried shots with Sloe Gin, Vermouth, Baileys, and Tabasco sauce. Now that was awesomely terrible. 

You haven't lived till you tried a shot with tabasco sauce.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

HAHA ill say.. wow


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Butter ripple Schnapps. Awesome in a coffee, hot chocolate, or straight out the bottle! Yum.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

mojito for the win but i couldnt imagine drinking one anywhere near snow. it cant be beat in hot weather though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

Nothing beats a glass of Woodford on the rocks. Bourbon and beer are about the only things I will drink


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

beer beer and more beer, preferably coors light, but any will do


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

c_mack9 said:


> mojito for the win but i couldnt imagine drinking one anywhere near snow. it cant be beat in hot weather though.


Hell yeah, it can. Try a caipirinha.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Hell yeah, it can. Try a caipirinha.


how do you pronounce that so i can order one?


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

Gimlet. Awesome drink. Look it up!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Hell best drink is the one that gets her to come home with ya.. Bar none this is the best drink.. ( Tequila works for me )


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

honestly, a drink doesn't make a girl come home with you. If that actually worked, then thats a sad day in womens history. But awesome for you offcourse 
By the way: Why do most americans drink light beer? thats the oposite of awesome!
later


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Aight all americans dont drink light beer !


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

thats why i said most americans


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Woops I am lisdexic !


----------



## ollie (Mar 30, 2008)

one of the best/worst drinks around has to be the Hot Mexican Hooker!
it contains Jose Cuervo, Tabasco Sauce and finished off with Tuna Fish Juice. winner


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

Sounds like something i'll never serve in a bar, anywhere!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> omg. milk. love it.



Super ice cold milk.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Aspen Face Shot...

But I dont know what its made of.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Eigermeister!! Tastes so bad, but works so well.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

sailor jerry's and cactus cooler

but i would take a good beer over the hard stuff anyday....like a sam adams perhaps


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

*Lucky Lager*

Lucky Lager in the bottle fucken Dominates. It is by far my favorite. You have to try it in bottles. It's way better than cans.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Nothing is better than lemon honey tea.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

Amaretto Sour tastes awesome, but not enough alcohol :laugh:


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


>


Ah yes, some tasty Gin, just had some last night. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Try Monster Energy Drink, it will take you to the state of Nirvana right away


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Southern Comfort, Lemonade and crushed Lime wedges... yum...


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

Jameson and Ginger Ale. A real match made in heaven


----------



## madsteezy (Jul 7, 2008)

Im a big fan of irish carbombs. Also a simple rum and coke is hard to beat. As for beer i usually end up with a yuengling in my hand. ALthough their is so many good micro brews im not going to begin naming names.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

irish carbombs? Sounds pretty powerful drink !!!, Now I have the reasons to explore more about it? BTW, is it available in the US market? Any one idea ??


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

Favorite drink is simple, Redbull & Grey Goose.
Or you can try the Three Wise Men (Johnnie Walker, Jim Beam & Jack Daniels)


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

An Irish car bomb is when you take a pint glass filled 2/3rds w/ Guiness for good measure. Then take a shot glass add 2/3 Jameson and 1/3 Baileys Irish Cream. Proceed by taking the shot glass and dropping it into the pint glass. Drink it fast or it will start to curdle.

MMMMMM good stuff


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Captain makes it happen!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

conwayeast said:


> An Irish car bomb is when you take a pint glass filled 2/3rds w/ Guiness for good measure. Then take a shot glass add 2/3 Jameson and 1/3 Baileys Irish Cream. Proceed by taking the shot glass and dropping it into the pint glass. Drink it fast or it will start to curdle.
> 
> MMMMMM good stuff


Yeah these are good once in a blue moon, not every night or anything.

I've gotta say, i'm pretty partial to a simple gin and tonic. 

_______________
Your life is what your thoughts make it. - Marcus Aurelius
car spoilers rc car racing dog bedding


----------



## killacam25 (Jul 13, 2009)

Speaking of Blue Moon thats a personal favorite of mine
PBR- Cheap
Patron- $$$$$- makes me broke
Makers Mark- Pre mountain warmth


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Gin(Hendrick's) & Tonic...

Mmmmmm...


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Hobgoblin Dark English Ale
Sam Smith's Oatmeal Stout
Young's Double Chocolate Stout


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

Guinness is my drink of choice...Also like some thing we got at some local place here called Twisted Thistle and Pete's Wicked Strawberry Blonde are second favorites.


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

Ducth courage or green fairy anything above 60% alcohol hard to get it cheap because of the tax they put on spirits.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I just got promoted to bartender at my work and dammmmmn theres alot of drinks to know. 

I just have a new craze for gin and have a knack for stirring my own drinks. Last night I did bacardi Razz with pineapple juice and a hint of cranberry. Twas pretty good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

For beer: Allagash White.
Liquor: Whiskey and water 
Shot: Water Moccasin (seagrams 7, triple sec, peach schnapps, splash of sour. sometimes ill make it into a drink by filling the extra glass with some sprite)

yan, theres a ton of drinks to learn, but trust me, its so worth the money. I would give anything to go back to the bartending days. In college, I had my entire months rent paid by the first friday of the month...the next 3 weeks was pure spending (usually on booze, but thats a different story)


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Glenlivet or gin & tonics are my drink of choice.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

I love red bull alot.. enjoy drinking it.. other than that water, water and lots of water.. Thats it


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

*I enjoy beer*

I enjoy beer. The Blue Moon Belgian White Ale is my favorite and I enjoy drinking beer especially during the winter season. I usually avoid drinks during summer season as I don’t feel comfortable.

online nursing degree


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

It's the friendly spammer again! He drinks beer too!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Fucking spammer. I prefer about 4 grams of cubensis with 1-2 grams of hawthorn berries and a shot of peppermint Schnapps to take the edge off the trip..... Not sure what ya'll drink but that works for me.

Oh and Sam Adams Imperial White is a great beer.... High alco content and tastes great. Other than that Yeager, Schlager, Bud, Guiness, Jack, Jim, Johnny, etc. Really the best drink you have is the one in your hand especially if it was bought by a stranger or a good friend......


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

Duck Fart

* 3/4 oz Kahlua
* 3/4 oz Bailey's irish cream
* 3/4 oz Canadian whisky (Canadian Club)


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

agreed, I just like the name. rum and cokes for me.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

Honey Moon (Blue Moon summer ale)
Stella Artois
Pacifico
St Pauli Girl

Whiskey 
Jager
Brandy
Vodka/Redbull!~


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

Depends on my mood and what the special at the bar happens to be. But on most cases: 

-Rum and Cokes
-Gin and Tonics 
-Vodka Redbulls
-Yuenling
-Irish Carbombs (when im preparing to black out  )


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

salvia mixed with cat pee. i personally add a martini olive just to keep everything festive...


----------



## BoardTheSnow73 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hard A : Wiskey
Beer : St. Pauli Girl
Change of Pace: George Hornsby's Hard Cider


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

NOT beer. Root beer.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Irish Car Bomb: Guiness with a shot of Baileys, then slam it:thumbsup:


Just like chocolate milk...mmmmm


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

m60g said:


> Irish Car Bomb: Guiness with a shot of Baileys, then slam it:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Just like chocolate milk...mmmmm


It has to be a shot w/ half bailey's and half Jameson Irish Whiskey. Otherwise it's pointless.


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

Bourbon, Gin n' Tonic, Budweiser, Coors Original, PBR, Rolling Rock, Highlife, Busch and easy drinkin' Busch Light.
Budweiser is the go-to.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

reef juice. I don't remember exactly what's in it, but when I do..........


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

a cold beer IMO.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

reef juice: 2 oz jamaican rum
6 oz pineapple juice
0.5-1 oz lime juice
iceeeee


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

did anbody ever try this stuff called Wide Eye, its kind of new im pretty sure, and it comes in a cherry, mango and pomegranate flavor its liquor/schnapps with caffiene in it too, the cherrys kind of gross i never had the pomegranate one but the mangos pretty good, it gets you just as hyper as it does drunkk which is always a good mixx


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

I enjoy various craft beers/microbrews. Summit Extra Pale Ale is great, Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, Oatmeal Stouts on a cold day, wheat beer in the summer. 
coffee
sometimes coke.


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

BoardTheSnow73 said:


> Hard A : Wiskey
> Beer : St. Pauli Girl
> Change of Pace: George Hornsby's Hard Cider


I have to say plus one to Hornsby's that stuff tastes like candy
Favorite beer has to be good old Budweiser 
At the bar I like vodka redbulls 
And of course Jaggar bombs when I feel like being a high schooler again


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Did somebody say wine?????










This is the best stuff ever......

Oh and 

Vodka + anything I can find
Blue Moon....any
Raspberry Heffe
Apricot Heffe


really if it has alcohol I will drink it....even NyQuil on a bad day...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Eww Gallo??? I love my wines but that is not a good wine. For a cheap drink I guess they are alrights. See if your liquor stores (okay store since you are a utard) carry Rutherford Hill or David Bruce. You can usually get the David Bruce Petite Syrah for around $20 and that is a quality wine. Can't go wrong with anything from Rutherford Hill, their prices run the gamet so it's hard to say which one to look for. Usually the Merlot is fairly affordable.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

I am a hillbilly wine drinker! lol The box wines are sweet ass to pull outta the box and stash in the snowbank....you just gotta hope no little punk minor's spot it.... I will try some of those out, but as my dear husband says....why ruin a good thing...if your a "cheap" wine drinker then he only has to spend like $5.00 for a night of drunken shin-nana-gins....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey don't get me wrong, but you aren't a broke ass college age snow bum anymore! Well at least I think you aren't. Live a little. Box wines are great in the right situation. I hump in a wine box on pretty much every hut trip I do, so they have their place. Red wine by the wood burning stove is a great thing after a day of riding...


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Hey don't get me wrong, but you aren't a broke ass college age snow bum anymore! Well at least I think you aren't. Live a little. Box wines are great in the right situation. I hump in a wine box on pretty much every hut trip I do, so they have their place. Red wine by the wood burning stove is a great thing after a day of riding...


lol....true...... we can't amp up my class too much though....none of my friends will recognize me...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

No, they'll always want to come over and drink your wine instead...


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> No, they'll always want to come over and drink your wine instead...


:dunno: eh...what's new....I think I am the only one of my friends that ALWAYS has something kicking around! lol


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

Jones Green Apple Soda


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

beer. hands down. water comes in close 2nd.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

ive slipped into a routine while riding..
10am, as soon as the bar opens: vodka+cranberry
second drink, usually around 11:jager bomb+ draft Stella
third drink around lunch time: vodka+cranberry or whiskey+7
anything more that and a guaranteed shit buffet awaits soon after strapping in


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

*funnn*

heheheh, I stick to ice cold lucky beer while shredding. I may be a coward I guess, but drinking hard sh!t while shredding would be a yard sale waiting to happen for me. Cheers!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

I recently discovered the following drink. Its great. Either take Cream Soda or RootBeer and mix it with Vanilla Vodka. Vodka doesn't leave a smell on the breath so you don't smell like an alcoholic, and it tastes great.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Water
ciroc
red bull+vodka
tequila

mostly water:thumbsup:


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Guinness (what I'm drinking now)


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't drink and ride honestly.... I notice my reactions get messed up and I can't ride as well 

Personally enjoy micro brew wheat beers and such for chill partying/social

And plain old Red Bull and Vodka or Jager for crazy party nights


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Its a general rule of mine to only consume beer while on the mountain, That said gimmie some miller high life, its the champagne of beers afterall


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

KrazyHok said:


> Its a general rule of mine to only consume beer while on the mountain, That said gimmie some miller high life, its the champagne of beers afterall


haha, not to sound like a jerk, but Miller High Life, is not even beer. I tried it once while in the States and it only gave me gut rot (and no buzz). You should try drinking Lucky and see how buzzed you get.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

It was meant to be a joke :/


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

My favorite beer is smithwicks. Can't really buy it too many places, so...I've taken to bringing a cooler filled with Harp. Harp in the morning, Harp in the afternoon...Fat Tire is always on draft on the mountain as well so that makes me happy. only problem with the beer is once I break the seal i'm pissin like a racehorse for a bit. I also carry a flask filled with Johnny/Jameson/Jack...I'm a whiskey 'girl'...but the flask on the mountain is only for warmth on the lift... I swear...


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

KrazyHok said:


> It was meant to be a joke :/


Sorry, I am not always the sharpest marble:laugh: That is a pretty good one though. Oh and Deharmashred, Jameson's 12 year is soooo good with GingerAle. I get into too much trouble with whiskey though.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

dharmashred said:


> My favorite beer is smithwicks. Can't really buy it too many places, so...


where do you live that you cant find smithwicks?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Coffee
Coke
Newcastle or Stoli/Tonic


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I usually end up getting suckered in to buying beers just because pitchers are cheaper than rounds of drinks. I try and go for something heartier like an IPA if I'm buying for myself, but most people just want Miller Lites or something...

I'm a fan of Bushmill's or Jameson and Coffee if it's early (before lunch). 

For lunch, a few of us might split a pitcher of beer.

For apres or pre-apres, start with the Afterbang and a beer back.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Since this in the night life section....

Beer- IPAs - Ambers and Stouts, love milk stouts. 

My first batch of home brew should be ready to drink tomorrow...after I get home from snowboarding....


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

jagerbombs


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Should've mentioned, in terms of stouts, one of my favs is Young's Double Chocolate Stout.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Victory Storm King Stout or Franziskaner Weissbier works for me...


----------



## romaniaK (Dec 30, 2009)

I love beer. And wine. But I only drink a lot of wine when Im home in Europe.

Guiness to enjoy because I can't drink a lot of it.

Corona - can down it like crazy, can drink a case in an hour. delicious
Blue Moon ^ read above ^

I hate liquor but I still drink it sometimes. 

Shots of patron if I have to take a shot.
Screwdrivers = yummy and it's what I usually drink at the bar/club


MY FAV DRINK = Flaming Lamborghini
- two brandy glasses - one with absinthe, one with baileys whiskey cream. set the absinthe on fire. serve both at once. fucking delicious and get you fucked up like no other. too bad they're only to be found in Europe. the absinthe in the US is weak-sauce.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

blue moon, sam adams, guinness are standbys for me, because they sell it at every bar & you know it's gonna be decent. i do shots of jack, jager, absinthe... but i'm pushing 30. can't hang with Jack like I used to.... prefer a good IPA, double-IPA if possible. it all depends on whether I'm trying to get my party on, or if i'm just trying to relax & apres...


----------



## adam2433 (Dec 31, 2009)

me and the Captain make it happen...


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Not a big fan of the frou-frou shit. Beer and whiskey is where it's at.

Beer:
Franzikanner Dunkel
Nogne o Dark Horizon
Skullsplitter
Stone Arrogant Bastard
and.............................................Coors Light, to honor Dime and when I'm running on pocket lint

Mixed:
Black-tooth Grin (Equal parts Seagrams 7 & Crown w/ a splash, a.k.a. a drop or two, of coke)
Jack and Coke

Shots:
Whiskey double-shooters


----------



## NHrider (Nov 12, 2009)

my fav. capt & coke 
but after thats gone
JD
walker
Beer


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

I drink mainly Guinness for beer, it's definitely my favorite. I try my best to sample new kinds of beer often. It is especially easy since I live in Colorado, the worlds leader in # of microbreweries!

For mixed drinks, I drink White Russians like the Dude.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd have to change my stance earlier on select beers to instead, microbreweries. Without a doubt hands down the best place you're ever going to get beer is at a local pub that makes their own cask ale right there to drink fresh from along with a couple of microbrewed beer brands that you will never see in the store.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

I usually start out with beer then finish with gin/tonics and 7/7's

Mostly because I tend to spill drinks when I'm tipsy and those cocktails don't stain!


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

My top 5: Carbombs, Dark and Stormy, Nelson Special, Peppermint Schnapps and lastly Monty Python’s Holy Grail Ale (Draft = MG)


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Walker and a couple ice cubes


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Used to be Jack and Coke with a lime wedge. Nowadays I do a Cap n Coke with lime wedge.

The majority of the time though, it is just good ol fashioned Bud Light straight from the tap in an ice cold mug. :thumbsup:

Mmmmm... Johnny Walker if I'm feeling high class. Blue please


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Leo said:


> Mmmmm... Johnny Walker if I'm feeling high class. Blue please


As long as you're buying, I'll take one, too.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

david_z said:


> As long as you're buying, I'll take one, too.


LoL! I'm a budget Blue drinker. One shot with a couple of rocks that I sip and sip and sip. I'm going to request someone pick me up a bottle for my upcoming wedding


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

lol...has to be black or red for me...till I hit the lotto anyway...then blue for all


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Leo said:


> Mmmmm... Johnny Walker if I'm feeling high class. Blue please


Nothing like it. Friend came back from overseas and picked up a bottle for us in the duty free shop....i got to fill my flask with it for the New Year riding day.  (although I woke up the next day feeling like i ran a 10k, someone beat the shit out of me and then i got up and did jumping jacks...)


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

dharmashred said:


> Nothing like it. Friend came back from overseas and picked up a bottle for us in the duty free shop....i got to fill my flask with it for the New Year riding day.  (although I woke up the next day feeling like i ran a 10k, someone beat the shit out of me and then i got up and did jumping jacks...)


LoL! Epic. I'd call that a great night :thumbsup:


----------



## Syn (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm a huge Jagermeister and Heineken drinker, however have "stumbled" across a new drink. I don't know if anyone has made one before so named it "Syn Juice" :cheeky4:

If you know what a Gimlet is, it's the same but with 1 part ginger ale added...

5 parts vodka (I prefer Grey Goose for this)
1 part sweetened lime juice
1 part ginger ale
Optional: Drop of cherry juice

Stirred w/ ice of course.


----------



## ChuChu (Dec 28, 2009)

JeffreyCH said:


> lol...has to be black or red for me...till I hit the lotto anyway...then blue for all


Red = base cleaner for your snowboard. Not intended for human consumption.

I went to an all-inclusive in the Dominican where they had all-you-can-drink booze which of course was all bottom shelf stuff. I drank myself blind on JW red for a full week and ever since then even thinking about it makes me heave.

As far as the whisky goes I like MacAllan but that can blow up your bar tab in a hurry so I usually go with Glenlivet or even Jameson if I'm on a mission. I like bourbon too once in a while (Woodford Reserve, Knob Creek). Gotta be neat.

For beer I like wheat beers in the summer and darker stuff in the winter. Anything with a bit of flavor works for me.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

ChuChu said:


> Red = base cleaner for your snowboard. Not intended for human consumption.
> 
> I went to an all-inclusive in the Dominican where they had all-you-can-drink booze which of course was all bottom shelf stuff. I drank myself blind on JW red for a full week and ever since then even thinking about it makes me heave.
> 
> ...


Knob creek is the sh*t as far as Bourbon is concerned.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

Liquid Cocaines are good stuff


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm a milk drinker myself. :thumbsup:

But as far as alc goes I love cheap beer, gin and tonics, jagerbombs, and screaming nazi's!!


----------



## CB7700 (Jan 2, 2010)

Tequila and Beer......thats all thats needed.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

CB7700 said:


> Tequila and Beer......thats all thats needed.


As long as you're not drinking Tequiza, just thinking about it makes me want to yak.


----------



## CB7700 (Jan 2, 2010)

BurtonX8 said:


> As long as you're not drinking Tequiza, just thinking about it makes me want to yak.


Agreed, that shit is gross, lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

Biggs said:


> 1/2oz Gold Tequila
> 1/2oz Rum
> 1/2oz Vodka
> 1/2oz Gin
> ...


Sooo... just a Long Island with Chambord? Sounds pretty tasty...
Have a proper Pimm's cup and we'll talk.

(the "cup," not the fancy cocktail)


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Beer.

10 char


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

I think you guys should try a screaming nazi. It's a shot with equal parts jager and rumplemintz mmmmm  tastes just like a girl scout thin mint cookie. :thumbsup:

But word of advice...don't eat Mexican food before hand, it obviously doesn't mix.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

dellrides88 said:


> I think you guys should try a screaming nazi. It's a shot with equal parts jager and rumplemintz mmmmm  tastes just like a girl scout thin mint cookie. :thumbsup:
> 
> But word of advice...don't eat Mexican food before hand, it obviously doesn't mix.


Good drink, but in terms of flavor I think the best is the Cocaine Lady..

1/2 oz light rum
1/2 oz vodka
1/2 oz Kahlua® coffee liqueur
1 oz Bailey's® Irish cream
1 oz light cream
1 oz Coca-Cola®

Shake and strain over ice in a highball glass. Float coke on top, and serve. Kinda a mellow drink, but my ex used to order it all the time and made me try it, pretty damn good.

Edit: Beer would be Guinness or Young's Double Chocolate Stout.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

dellrides88 said:


> I think you guys should try a screaming nazi. It's a shot with equal parts jager and rumplemintz mmmmm  tastes just like a girl scout thin mint cookie. :thumbsup:


Try topping that off with a little 151. That shit will put hair on your chest


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

dharmashred said:


> Try topping that off with a little 151. That shit will put hair on your chest


hmmmm or I might puke at the bar....


not that I know anything about doing such a thing


----------



## mrbosco777 (Feb 2, 2010)

jamie ginger all teh wayy


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

BurtonX8 said:


> As long as you're not drinking Tequiza, just thinking about it makes me want to yak.





CB7700 said:


> Agreed, that shit is gross, lol.


Rookies!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2010)

2nd approval for Tequiza. I like it.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Didn't they quit making it? Least around here you can't buy it anymore (not that I'm complaining, lol)


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm a PBR and Jim Beam kinda guy muhself, but every now and again my I get my "coffee concoction". 1 second pour of Jameson, Baileys, Kahlua, Vanilla Vodka, and Amaretto, and two shots of espresso. Mmm.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

You should stick with water because it's the best thing you can drink. It's really good for your body. Although some alcoholic drinks are good, I don't suggest getting hooked on them. They cause many problems in the long run of your life. If you really want something more than water, then go for juice. Pop/soda isn't good for you at all. It's bad for you teeth and health.
__________________
corporate gifts | promotional clothing | Promotional Products


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

I was absolutely shocked to find out Utah had microbrews when I moved back.
Love beer, will drink scotch and water when I have good scotch.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Since Im in college and most of my friends are broke I became very fond of "Skippys".

You take a 30 pack of light beer, handle of cheap vodka, pink lemonade mix and stir it all up. Tastes delicious believe it or not and will fuck you up before you even finish your second cup haha.

But non-alcoholic its all about that kool-aid haha


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

-heineken
-jager bombers
-brisk ice tea
-double double coffee
-red bull
-coconut juice 
-strawberry/banana shake
-honey dew bubble tea


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

MauiWowie said:


> Since Im in college and most of my friends are broke I became very fond of "Skippys".
> 
> You take a 30 pack of light beer, handle of cheap vodka, pink lemonade mix and stir it all up. Tastes delicious believe it or not and will fuck you up before you even finish your second cup haha.
> 
> But non-alcoholic its all about that kool-aid haha


I will take your word for it. I gotta try this.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

back when i was an alcoholic

I liked irish car bombs..soco limes...and rooster tails.


----------



## DBLdangerTILT (Oct 26, 2009)

Jamesons and ginger with a dash of bitters (tall).


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Leffe beer. Best by far! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

*32% ABV Beer!*

BrewDog is one of my favorite beer companies, after Nogne O and Samuel Smith. They released Tactical Nuclear Penguin, which is supposed to be the strongest beer available yet. Due to limited quantities it has not been released to the US quite yet. I'm on the waiting list.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

haterade gets the job done


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

I just had something today called "Elixir of Life" Had Malibu coconut rum and don't remember what else. It was delicious!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

32% ABV? How is that even possible 

I had some of the Sam Adams triple-bock when that was around a few years back, I think that was pushing 17-18% ABV, and was billed as the strongest ABV at the time. I think it was illegal in a handful of U.S. states because it was too strong to classify as a beer/malt liquor, but by definition it wasn't a liqueur. Looking forward to this nuclear penguin, but I'm sure it will be very hard to come by...


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

Fractional Freezing, my friend. Fractional Freezing.

I knew there was a reason I should've stayed awake in science class!

Fractional freezing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kls (Feb 10, 2010)

Beer-Victory Golden Monkey
Liquor-Blueberry Smirnoff Lemonade, banging
non-alcoholic-Water all day


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Yea, Sam Adams came out with some strong ass beers. The Triple was first, then Millenium (21%), then Utopia MMII (24%), and then Extreme Utopias (26%)...now the Scots have stolen our crown. If I get some while I'm in England, I'll be sure to let ya'll know how mind-destroying it was.


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

they are only making 500 bottles of that tactical penguin the first 250 will be sold for 35 euro and the last 250 will be sold for 250 euro but the last 250 also includes stock in the company. and i even asked my liquor store (who brings in special stuff upon request) they are unable to even get it, so how are you able to get it?) grrr


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Not completely sure I can get it, however, the dude at the Perfect Pour here in MD said that they had requested a few bottles to stock. I just assumed he wasn't bs'ing. Even put my name on a list so I could be contacted when it became available.


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

good luck on getting one; and if you do, you have to have proof; i want pictures, lol


----------



## sage (Jan 1, 2009)

I was recently on a 'no-alcohol-drinking' streak but broke it with a Ferrero Rocher Martini, so worth it, yummm.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

My favourite drink is coffe,

tea,
vodca,
pure water


wool plaid


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

MMMM,

Tequila and Jagermeister shot! Nothing compares!!


----------

